# Hello from calgary



## Robzee (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi hi, new member here from Calgary.  I am just in the middle of launching my business “Black Label Poured Silver” and I invite you all to come along for the ride!  I will be focusing my business on pouring handmade sculptures in .999 fine silver for the collector and stacker in all of us!  Some notables are my +/- 1oz starfish or my 25oz Rhino bust.  Pics will come out whenever pours are completed.  Thanks, and nice to find this place!  On a side note, does anyone have a good used 3kg melting furnace for silver with crucible to sell?


----------



## PeterT (Feb 2, 2020)

Cool! Looking forward to the pics. Are you doing lost wax process?


----------



## Robzee (Feb 2, 2020)

PeterT said:


> Cool! Looking forward to the pics. Are you doing lost wax process?


Hi Peter, I am currently sand casting but lost wax will be a part of my outfit at a later date for sure


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 2, 2020)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Robzee (Feb 2, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Welcome aboard.





CalgaryPT said:


> Welcome aboard.


cheers! thank you


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 3, 2020)

Welcome aboard.  I’m not sure how big of furnace you need for 3kg of silver but a small kiln might work   as a furnace.


----------



## Tom O (Feb 4, 2020)

I went on Amazon they aren’t that expensive for the temperatures you require.


----------



## Crosche (Feb 6, 2020)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your new venture.


----------



## Hruul (Feb 6, 2020)

Welcome.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 6, 2020)

Hello. Welcome.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 6, 2020)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuanH (Jun 8, 2021)

i do 3d design on zbrush and lately i have been contemplating to get a kiln. if im of any help, let me know.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 8, 2021)

I bought one of the spring type spincasting machines off kijiji last year but still need to make a castable mold To try it out.


----------



## George (Jun 13, 2021)

Robzee said:


> Hi hi, new member here from Calgary.  I am just in the middle of launching my business “Black Label Poured Silver” and I invite you all to come along for the ride!  I will be focusing my business on pouring handmade sculptures in .999 fine silver for the collector and stacker in all of us!  Some notables are my +/- 1oz starfish or my 25oz Rhino bust.  Pics will come out whenever pours are completed.  Thanks, and nice to find this place!  On a side note, does anyone have a good used 3kg melting furnace for silver with crucible to sell?


Made mine out of a propane tank , my Crusible is a peice of 5 inch pipe with a plate welded to the bottom, all FREE, make lots of aluminium barstock with it, and yes i use pop cans it works for me as a hobby guy.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 13, 2021)

George said:


> Made mine out of a propane tank , my Crusible is a peice of 5 inch pipe with a plate welded to the bottom, all FREE, make lots of aluminium barstock with it, and yes i use pop cans it works for me as a hobby guy.


Beer kegs are stainless steel and work great there is lots of room for crucibles after being lined with 2 inches of Kao wool i use a 6x6x10 square tube for aluminum and a A6 crucible for brass hopefully I’ll pick up a A20 in the future.


----------



## Chris Cramer (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi, thats cool that you use silver for sculpting, how large do you usually make them? Do you only cast silver sculptures, or have you tried doing other forms of silversmithing? If you focus mainly on sculpting then it would make sense that you use sand casting. Ive taken some courses on silversmithing in the form of jewelry, cuddlebone casting is an easy way to create custom silver jewelry like pendants, rings, earrings, ect.


----------



## JuanH (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks, atm I don’t cast, I work with a casting facility in the states, they have the high end printers so my garage proyect is bronze casting of figures, I still long way so will see how that goes


----------



## Robzee (Oct 15, 2021)

Chris Cramer said:


> Hi, thats cool that you use silver for sculpting, how large do you usually make them? Do you only cast silver sculptures, or have you tried doing other forms of silversmithing? If you focus mainly on sculpting then it would make sense that you use sand casting. Ive taken some courses on silversmithing in the form of jewelry, cuddlebone casting is an easy way to create custom silver jewelry like pendants, rings, earrings, ect.


Ohio Chris, sorry just found my way back here after months.  I pretty much just cast silver and gold from my sculptures work but since being in here last, I've now gotten big into bars and wafers and more.


----------

